# Technology / prices in Dubai



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

As we all know Dubai is for the rich and famous. Does any one know what the technology is like there eg internet service providers and so on. Also, any clues how much house / flat rental is over there, quite expensive I would expect?


----------



## Donnabelle (May 14, 2007)

Dubai offers the most advance gadgets in technology, they are affordable because of the fact that Dubai is a tax free city including the rest of the emirates. Food, clothings, gold, etc. are also affordable, there are shopping festivals within the year and the prices really drop off...when they say sale then it's really a REAL SALE. The expensive thing here is the rents of flats, apartelle and villas and even the hotels charge pretty high. Check out Dubai sites and I assure you you will find it amazing and interesting.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

What is the Internet speed like in Dubai. Can you get fast broadband connections. When we move it would be nice to use skype and webcams to keep in touch with family back home.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

bumped first ever post


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Peterc said:


> As we all know Dubai is for the rich and famous. Does any one know what the technology is like there eg internet service providers and so on. Also, any clues how much house / flat rental is over there, quite expensive I would expect?



Is Dubai really for rich and famous?

How many famous people do live in Dubai apart from Sheikh Mohamed's horses?!!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Rod007 said:


> Is Dubai really for rich and famous?
> 
> How many famous people do live in Dubai apart from Sheikh Mohamed's horses?!!


andy capp!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

What a load of nonsense in this thread!

Dubai is not full of the rich & famous. The shopping festival is over-rated - there are any fake sales and there are not the bargains that you may expect.

Yes we have broadband, but the speeds are not as fast as elsewhere.

Tax-free? No income tax for individuals but there are other charges such as municipality fess and Salik.

Much of the informatio that the initial poster asked for is in the sticky thread on the first page 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> andy capp!


Sorry to piss on your parade, but I live in Ajman, not Dubai, it's a seperate Emirate with it's own rules (they must exist somewhere), it's own "special" way of doing things, and it's own "characters"...

And 3 watering holes, so you don't want to get banned from any of them as it kind of limits your options somewhat....


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Broadband speeds currently go up to 12 meg for home use. You obviously have 8, 4, 2 and 1 meg to choose from as well. 

broadband - du


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Etisalat and Du phone bills can be crippling.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

hardly anything is cheap. 
cars, internet, housing, tele bills, ect...


----------



## chivika17 (Feb 23, 2010)

Shahid said:


> What is the Internet speed like in Dubai. Can you get fast broadband connections. When we move it would be nice to use skype and webcams to keep in touch with family back home.


Unless our laptop comes with an already installed skype or vbuzzer programmes or all other calling networks there is no way in hell u will be able to download it here aside from that the internet connectivity here is pretty good


----------

